

Tell HN: List of Hacker News Resources - edanm
http://resourcey.com/site_details/2/news.ycombinator.com/

======
edanm
Hey everyone,

This is a quick site I threw up to help keep track of the many resources that
keep being posted to Hacker News. Every week someone posts some HN-member-list
excel, or an extension for HN, or whatnot.

Please add any resources you find useful when using Hacker News, and feel free
to give me any and all feedback on the application itself.

